# [Resolved] Registry Key For Regional Settings



## emcd (Jul 18, 2007)

I need to find the reg key for regional settings. I found the keyboard (HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ keyboard layout\ preload) entry but cannot find the key for 'regional settings - standards and formats'. Any info or direction would be great.... thanks!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Registry Key For Regional Settings*

The key is *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\International*. At the *Locale* value, you see a number, which represents the ID for that user's locale. To view a complete lists of all available locale IDs, see *Intl.inf *at *%SystemRoot%\Inf*.


----------



## emcd (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Registry Key For Regional Settings*

Thanks a million Zazula, thats exactly what I needed.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Registry Key For Regional Settings*

You're very welcome, emcd; I'm glad that was what you needed. I mark your thread as 'Resolved', but don't be a stranger if anything else emerges. :smile:


----------

